# LG Password Help?



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Can someone advise the correct factory password for a LG plasma TV, 2006 model, #42PC3D?

It is not 0000, or 7777. I set the password in the menu Lock Settings to 0000. When entered, it says...
"Wrong Password".

Had a lengthy talk with LG Customer Service...they were not able to help.

I want to find out the total hours on the TV.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok...I found the password doing a Google search. I got into a technician set up menu, with about 30 adjustment parameters. But nothing to indicate total hours on the set.

Any help?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

No idea. :dontknow:


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

The option/value you are looking for in the the Service Menu will be listed as "UTT" I believe, and it will be followed by the number of hours the set has been used.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

rambocommando said:


> The option/value you are looking for in the the Service Menu will be listed as "UTT" I believe, and it will be followed by the number of hours the set has been used.


The service menu was nothing more than a series of values, i.e, color:r,b,g, with a numerical setting, contrast, brightness, etc., etc.
Nothing even close to UTT.


----------

